# Physical exam.



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2015)

During my physical examination, my doctor asked me about my physical activity level.

I described a typical day this way:

"Well, yesterday afternoon, I took a five hour walk, 
About 7 miles, through some pretty rough terrain.

I waded along the edge of a lake.

I pushed my way through brambles.

I got sand in my shoes and my eyes

I avoided standing on a snake.

I climbed several rocky hills.

I took a few 'leaks' behind some big trees.

The mental stress of it all left me shattered.

At the end of it all I drank eight beers".

Inspired by the story, the doctor said,

"You must be one hell of an outdoorsman!"

"No," I replied, "just a shitty golfer"


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 30, 2015)

I went in for my annual physical last week.  Doc said he needed a stool sample and urine sample.  I just left him my underwear!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 30, 2015)

A "shitty golfer" in damn good physical shape methinks!:lofl:


----------

